#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  10 Web Design Trends You Need to Look into 2020

## Bhavya

To maximize engagement and interactive potential on your website, you need to keep your website fresh and on-trend. And Microcreatives team recently shared a new listing of Webdesign trends that you need to look into 2020. Check out the below infographic to know those emerging web design trends.

----------

